# Really n00bish



## Icarus (Oct 11, 2006)

sorry but I cant find anything on how to change the text under your avatar's name...I looked all over in the CP.  But I can't find it...
Do I need a certain # of posts?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 12, 2006)

actually yes. that is to say as your post count rises your title will change on it's own. however , to get a custom title like me you must go to the rant and raves section where you will find a thread called user titles. enter this thread and all will be made clear. ofcourse what kind of title you get is entirely up to dragoneer and is almost always something random and funny. you can request a title, but unless it makes him laugh i wouldn't hold your breath icarus.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

You can't.. admins randomly assign them. Post in the user titles thread in the Rants & Raves forum to get one...


----------



## Icarus (Oct 12, 2006)

thank you 2.


----------

